# Anyone used interlocking "Gecko" paver molds?



## veggiac (Feb 23, 2010)

We are thinking of using these molds to make pavers for a new patio:

Gecko Stone&#153; Photo

Has anyone used these? We live in northern VA, (these are made in HI) and were wondering if anyone has experience with how they work in climates that freeze. I'm curious how well the legs resist cracking in cold weather.

I'm also looking for ideas on how to deal with the edging "legs" other than cutting the individual pavers to get a flat edge.


----------



## transplant7 (Mar 4, 2011)

I own four of the molds and make pavers whenever I can.  You can just put in a piece of cardboard to make a 'fractional' paver for flat edges.  I just let the legs run free form into the grass areas.  I got mine after I saw a friends yard and his use of the pavers.  He bought the mold and made his own as well.  There are a few commercially available pavers as well.


----------

